# SHE GAVE BIRTH OUTSIDE THE NE𝚂T BOX



## farkesuil (Nov 10, 2022)

𝙷𝚊𝚙𝚙𝚢 𝚝𝚘 𝚖𝚎𝚎𝚝 𝚎𝚟𝚎𝚛𝚢𝚘𝚗𝚎 𝚑𝚎𝚛𝚎. 𝙰𝚖 𝚑𝚊𝚙𝚙𝚢 𝚋𝚞𝚝 𝚜𝚊𝚍 𝚠𝚑𝚎𝚗 𝙸 𝚌𝚊𝚖𝚎 𝚘𝚞𝚝 𝚊𝚝 𝚊𝚋𝚘𝚞𝚝 4𝚊𝚖 𝚝𝚘 𝚏𝚒𝚗𝚍 𝚘𝚞𝚝 𝚝𝚑𝚊𝚝 𝚖𝚢 𝚛𝚊𝚋𝚋𝚒𝚝 𝚐𝚊𝚟𝚎 𝚋𝚒𝚛𝚝𝚑 𝚝𝚘 3𝚔𝚒𝚝𝚜 𝚘𝚞𝚝𝚜𝚒𝚍𝚎 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚗𝚎𝚜𝚝 𝚋𝚘𝚡 𝙸 𝚙𝚛𝚘𝚟𝚒𝚍𝚎𝚍 𝚏𝚘𝚛 𝚑𝚎𝚛. 𝙰𝚖 𝚊𝚏𝚛𝚊𝚒𝚍 𝚝𝚘 𝚕𝚎𝚊𝚟𝚎 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚖 𝚘𝚗 𝚊 𝚋𝚊𝚛𝚎 𝚏𝚕𝚘𝚞𝚛 𝚘𝚏 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚌𝚊𝚐𝚎. 𝚂𝚘, 𝚋𝚎𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚏𝚒𝚛𝚜𝚝 𝚋𝚒𝚛𝚝𝚑 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚎𝚡𝚙𝚎𝚛𝚒𝚎𝚗𝚌𝚎 𝙸 𝚛𝚎𝚜𝚘𝚕𝚟𝚎𝚍 𝚝𝚘 𝚋𝚎 𝚑𝚘𝚕𝚍𝚒𝚗𝚐 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚖𝚘𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚛 𝚏𝚘𝚛 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚔𝚒𝚝𝚜 𝚝𝚘 𝚋𝚛𝚎𝚊𝚜𝚝𝚏𝚎𝚎𝚍. 𝙲𝚊𝚗 𝙸 𝚕𝚎𝚊𝚟𝚎 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚖 𝚊 𝚕𝚘𝚗𝚎 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚠𝚒𝚕𝚕 𝚒𝚝 𝚋𝚛𝚎𝚊𝚜𝚝 𝚏𝚎𝚎𝚍 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚖. (𝚃𝚑𝚒𝚜 𝚒𝚜 𝚝𝚑𝚎 𝚝𝚑𝚒𝚛𝚍 𝚍𝚊𝚢!)
𝚃𝚑𝚊𝚗𝚔 𝚢𝚘𝚞.


----------



## secuono (Nov 10, 2022)

Build a nestbox, fill with hay, rip her fur out to line the nest, put kits inside. She should do the rest.


----------



## farkesuil (Nov 10, 2022)

secuono said:


> Build a nestbox, fill with hay, rip her fur out to line the nest, put kits inside. She should do the rest.


𝙸 𝚖𝚊𝚍𝚎 𝚊 𝚠𝚘𝚘𝚍𝚎𝚗 𝚋𝚘𝚡, 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚗 𝚏𝚒𝚕𝚕𝚎𝚍 𝚠𝚒𝚝𝚑 𝚜𝚘𝚖𝚎 𝚠𝚘𝚘𝚍 𝚜𝚑𝚊𝚟𝚒𝚗𝚐𝚜 𝚜𝚝𝚒𝚕𝚕 𝚜𝚑𝚎 𝚍𝚒𝚍 𝚗𝚘𝚝 𝚎𝚗𝚝𝚎𝚛 𝚒𝚗𝚝𝚘 𝚒𝚝 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚍𝚎𝚕𝚒𝚟𝚎𝚛𝚎𝚍 𝚘𝚞𝚝𝚜𝚒𝚍𝚎.


----------



## secuono (Nov 10, 2022)

farkesuil said:


> 𝙸 𝚖𝚊𝚍𝚎 𝚊 𝚠𝚘𝚘𝚍𝚎𝚗 𝚋𝚘𝚡, 𝚝𝚑𝚎𝚗 𝚏𝚒𝚕𝚕𝚎𝚍 𝚠𝚒𝚝𝚑 𝚜𝚘𝚖𝚎 𝚠𝚘𝚘𝚍 𝚜𝚑𝚊𝚟𝚒𝚗𝚐𝚜 𝚜𝚝𝚒𝚕𝚕 𝚜𝚑𝚎 𝚍𝚒𝚍 𝚗𝚘𝚝 𝚎𝚗𝚝𝚎𝚛 𝚒𝚗𝚝𝚘 𝚒𝚝 𝚊𝚗𝚍 𝚍𝚎𝚕𝚒𝚟𝚎𝚛𝚎𝚍 𝚘𝚞𝚝𝚜𝚒𝚍𝚎.


New first time moms don't always use the nest.
Put fur and kits in the nest. Then wait.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 10, 2022)

Rabbits pull fur from under their neck. Pull some, put in the nest box, put the babies in the box and she should be ok. It’s not unusual for new mothers to give birth outside of the nest box. Sometimes they can drag a baby out of the box, still nursing, when she jumps out of the box. 

Let us know how she does!


----------



## farmerjan (Nov 10, 2022)

Hay is more natural, shavings do not allow them to make a nest like in "nature";  hay allows them to make a nest where they can "hide them" better... I would try some hay so make more of a hole with the fur in it....


----------



## Thefarmofdreams (Nov 11, 2022)

Also, rabbits only feed twice a day, usually at dawn and dusk.  The rest of the time she's going to stay away from the box- that way she won't draw predators to the babies. You dont want to see her in there all the time, as then she'll mess on them or squish them.  She should only go in to feed.  If the babies have full, round bellies, she's feeding them. (and given that they're 3 days old and still ok, I'd hazard a guess she is feeding them).  New mommas sometimes struggle a little, but usually do a ton better the next time around. 

oh also, momma rabbits dont move their babies like cats. So if she accidentally drags one out, or has one on the wire, she can't put it back.  So definitely warm it up and tuck it back in the nest.


----------



## farkesuil (Nov 13, 2022)

secuono said:


> New first time moms don't always use the nest.
> Put fur and kits in the nest. Then wait.


Quite alright, I put the kits inside the box and she's been sneaking at night to feed them. Recently she go in and feed them even during the day time. They are 7 days old now!


----------



## farkesuil (Nov 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Rabbits pull fur from under their neck. Pull some, put in the nest box, put the babies in the box and she should be ok. It’s not unusual for new mothers to give birth outside of the nest box. Sometimes they can drag a baby out of the box, still nursing, when she jumps out of the box.
> 
> Let us know how she does!


It looks so interesting as I noticed the bellies are popping up which means she feeds them. I now only check to see their bellies protrude. Now they are 7 days old. Thank you for all your guide and supports.


----------



## farkesuil (Nov 13, 2022)

secuono said:


> New first time moms don't always use the nest.
> Put fur and kits in the nest. Then wait.


I did and they are OK. They ate now 7 day old.
Thank you for your inputs.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2022)

Yay! I’m so glad that the mom is taking care of her babies!


----------

